# PRR passenger cars sold to D&W Ry.



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Why does research lead to two questions for every answer?

I'm researching the Danville & Western Ry., and one of the things I have learned is that it owned some open platform 1880-1890 vintage passenger cars from the Pennsylvania RR. I've found drawings and dimensions and even a couple photos of PRR classes PD, PE, PF, and PG, along with some baggage-mail and baggage -express cars of the same period.

Four questions come to mind at the moment regarding these cars..

1. What color were the cars painted? I am reasonably sure that they were in standard PRR tuscan when sold, but I can only speculate as to whether or not the D&W kept the same scheme. Can anybody give details on the PRR paint for these cars? I assume it was a tuscan body with black roof and trucks, but I could be wrong. What about the platforms, steps, etc.? A photo sure would be nice...

2. Did these cars carry the unusual PRR roof throughout their lives, or were they rebuilt at some point? The photos and drawings show a rather bulky looking end on the roof, much different from the more common thin eaves typically seen on models. Drawings and photos of later cars had a more common thin roof, but I have not been able to determine whether or not the Pennsy rebuilt the earlier cars to match.

3. Were these cars ever rebuilt with vertical tongue and groove siding? The photos and drawings show a very 19th century board and batten style side, whereas later cars had tongue and groove siding as was common on later wooden cars. Interestingly, the baggage-express drawing shows t&g siding, even on a car of 1880-90. I like both, and can build either, but it would be nice if the cars matched.

4. What did the PRR 4 wheel truck with a 6' wheelbase look like? I've got plenty of drawings and photos of a 7' truck, but some of the drawings show a 6' truck. I assume it would be an older design, possibly of Civil War vintage, but some hard evidence would be nice.

Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The PRR had a few different pax schemes in the 1890s. Also, while not D&W specifically, here is one of the S/H cars sold by the PRR taken years later....may be of interest, may not? 

http://www.shorpy.com/node/5868 

Suggestion, this forum is not the best for specific car proto info, not the aim of many here. I would try one of the Yahoo PRR or Passenger Car forums for a quicker answer to such specific questions. I am sure the PRR guys could rattle much this off quickly.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, Garrett 

I'd seen that photo, and two others of the same car, on Shorpy before. They're interesting, and may end up being good reference material, but the car is actually too large for my needs. I tried in vain to find other useful photos on Shorpy - there are a lot of interesting photos, and ones which I have saved for future reference material, but so far nothing useful for this project. 

I've joined a PRR modeling group and asked my questions there as well, but you never know where some expert may be lurking. There are definitely folks on this site who care a great deal for prototypical accuracy and enjoy railroad history. I know I can't be the only one!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

True, and some like me are recovering prototype modellers. Good luck, I have a soft spot for turn of the century wooden varinsh. I still have a fleet of H0 Labelle and Westood (PRR Yellow Kid) cars to bang out sometime.


----------

